# Tuor, mortal or mythical?



## Annaheru (Feb 28, 2005)

Maybe this is discussed elsewhere, if so kindly provide links, but I'm rereading Sil (i think it number 10, getting hazy) and just finished "The Fall of Gondolin". 
My question deals with the idea of Tuor's mortality.
Personally, I think Tuor became an elf, essencially for one reason: Luthien became a mortal. To me this suggest that Tuor joining the Eldar wouldn't really violate Iluvatar's purpose, because ot would be restoring the balance of immortals to mortals (hope that made sense). Anyway, I'd like _your_ opinions, and/or any relevent facts from Tolkien's post-mortem papers. dash off!


----------



## Arvedui (Mar 1, 2005)

First of all: I haven't given much thought to that question before. But now that I have thought about it, I tend to stick to the conclution that Tuor remained among the Edain.
From what I read out of Tolkien's works, the move from one destiny to another is one that can not be taken lightly. And any such change of a person's hröa would have to be decided by Eru himself.
The only instances where this occurs is in the case of Lúthien, Eärendil, Elros, Elrond, and the Children of Elrond. And they where all given the possibility to choose which 'race' they wanted to be counted amongst.
I think that if this had been the case with Tuor as well, it would have been mentioned.
Oh, and don't forget that Eru regarded the mortality of Men as a Gift.

But this is just my opinion. I hope that others will give theirs.


----------



## Starflower (Mar 1, 2005)

and even though Tuor married Idril-who was an elf- he was still a mortal man and she an immortal elf. She did not get Luthien;s choice, that choice was unique in that Luthien truly *became* a mortal human, forsook her Elven life completely. In the case of Elros and Elrond, they were already half-elven so their choice different. Again the same for Arwen, she was half-elven already, so her choice was one or the other part of her heritage.

Tuor and Idril's son was Earendil Half-Elven, whose children in turn were Elrond & Elros, so if he had become an Elf, their children would have been elves too


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 1, 2005)

> Tuor and Idril's son was Earendil Half-Elven, whose children in turn were Elrond & Elros, so if he had become an Elf, their children would have been elves too



No-because Tuor was still a man when Earendil was born.



> it must be assumed that no alteration of their fundamental kind could be effected by the Valar even in one case: the cases of Lúthien (and Túor) and the position of their descendants was a direct act of God."



Letter #153; Letters of Tolkien.

Tuor's "alteration" was a act of Eru himself.


----------



## Aranel (Mar 2, 2005)

I think this question is related, or at least it's what came into my mind when I read this thread. I remember reading that Tuor shared the fate of the Eldar (not exact wording) but is it ever stated that he really did or is this one of those "it is said that" statements.

I should really reread the Silmarillion again, when I have time that is :S


----------



## Maerbenn (Mar 2, 2005)

If anyone is interested; the passage in the published _Silmarillion_ is derived from the old _Quenta_ of 1930 published in HoMe IV: _The Shaping of Middle-earth_:


> But Tuor alone of mortal Men was numbered among the elder race, and joined with the Noldoli whom he loved, and in after time dwelt still, or so it hath been said, ever upon his ship voyaging the seas of the Elven-lands, or resting a while in the harbours of the Gnomes of Tol Eressëa; and his fate is sundered from the fate of Men.


----------



## Arvegil (Mar 4, 2005)

Here is a thread which previously discussed this matter. I posted a fairly detailed response in that thread.


http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?p=427399#post427399


----------

